# phrf rating



## knotmuch86 (Feb 2, 2001)

I have a chris craft capri 26 1968 ,and I would like to know the PHRF rating,I will be raceing on Lake Erie the MORC rating is 21.5. Also would like to talk to any other c c capri 26 owners.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your specific PHRF organization will give you an exact rating when you apply for a certificate. Look at http://www.phrfne.org/baseh.htm, which is the base ratiung used by PHRF-New England for a baseline for many production boats. Your committee will than modify it based on any specifics such as prop type & other gear, as well as any other local variations used.

According to this site you are around 219, which is a spinnaker rating. 

So you see how it might work, my boat (C&C 37 CB) is listed at 114 there. PHRF-Narragansett bay rated me at 117 Spinnaker, 139 Non-spinnaker. I got 3s/mi, I think for my roller furling headsail.

Later in the season my 150 genoa finally was pronounced dead, and my rating was adjusted to 124/146 to acommodate the 130% as my largest sail.


----------

